# عندي لكم حبوب لتخسيس الوزن اسمها سيبوترم تنزل في الشهر من 7 الى 10 كيلو



## مسوقة26 (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتةكيفكم يا حلويينعندي لكم حبوب لتخسيس الوزن اسمها سيبوترم تنزل في الشهر من 7 الى 10 كيلو والله العظييم وعن تجربة ومضمونة ومالها اي اثار جانبية لانها عبارة عن اعشااب هيا الحبوب للي حابة تخسر وزنها من غير رجيم وتعب لا تفوووتكم الكمية محدودةللطلب : 0565766575 ام محمد


----------

